
The Future of “Reality”? - LavenderLight
In the next possible say 20 or less years. May we have a system maybe like neuralink that could normalize Augmented Reality or even deep dive VR?
======
sharemywin
would you want it? how would you know it was safe? could that same tech
"program" you? once you hook up to it, would you ever be able to tell reality
from someone else's reality? I think of inception and the matrix.

